# Useful app idea for PDF breeders



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sure other people have thought of this, but I personally haven't seen an app on iOS or Android like the one I am going to develop.

I'm posting this in the breeder's section because it would benefit anyone breeding dart frogs or raising froglets to maturity.

My idea is creating an app to help people sex their frogs and to help attempts to stimulate courting behavior. I would get recordings of mating calls from as many species as possible (and if different localities have different calls I will include those as well), and the app would allow you to choose which species you wanted to play the call of. You would click the name of the species, and the page would change to a picture of a male and female of that species, with any visible sexual dimorphism emphasized and labelled. Then you would click 'play call,' and the app would loop the frog recording until you pressed the 'stop' button-similar to a white noise app.

I was thinking of adding more details as stuff progresses, but I'm gonna try and keep it as basic as possible and make sure it works properly before adding on. I was thinking a purchase price of $1.99 would be fair, since I would be donating all of it to a non-profit organization that I will decide when I publish it.

Would anyone else find this useful besides myself? I just find it annoying surfing all over the web to find different frog calls and it would be more convenient if you can access a whole library of them even without Internet access. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

dendrobateslover said:


> I'm sure other people have thought of this, but I personally haven't seen an app on iOS or Android like the one I am going to develop.
> 
> I'm posting this in the breeder's section because it would benefit anyone breeding dart frogs or raising froglets to maturity.
> 
> ...


Yes, i posted something like this a few months ago in the "lounge" area.
My idea was pretty much an encylopedia of sorts that contained all species, care sheets, pictures, breeding info, calls ... etc ...

I still dont anyone has responded or attempted to create this.

I for one, would definitely purchase it ... and am still considering trying to learn mobile programming code or find an "app creator for dummies" program to make one myself.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes please, I would purchase this for donation purposes as a start since I'm not even at the breeding stage, but any information and library for the PDF community and their frogs would be great, even if it did just start out with courting calls.

Good luck and keep us posted.

-Duncan


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its a great idea.... it depends on the content, but i would definitely purchase it


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

make sure you do a ramped up iPad version please


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea as long as the information is accurate.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

That sounds awesome! If you wanted to go a step further too you could put a calendar in the app for days that eggs were laid, hatched, etc. just something to feed off of! You have my $1.99 tho for iOS


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I second the calendar, with dusting schedule, alarms to make tad tea, etc.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

Wow, my first time I've seen something that didn't have an app for that lol schedule reminders is a great idea but It would be really great as well to control misting and turn lights and fans on while out of town thru iPhone/iPad....and android...I guess


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm gonna have to start with the basics first. I'm gonna see how well I can get the calling part and pictures to work before I add on. What I'll probably do is have two different application files stored-the first one being the base version so that if too many errors result from tampering and trying to add too much I can revert back to the original file if need be.

I would probably need a little help from other froggers to get certain things that I would need to make this application as well as fundamental info for the extension ideas - you can message me your ideas so I can discuss them one-on-one and ask questions/give answers more directly. Things I would need would be calls from different frog species (or at least the permission to put them in the app since I don't have a ton of different species at this time so I don't have the ability to record calls from more than a small sample of species, pictures of a male/female for each species excepting leucomelas (I have pictures I can use), and that kind of concrete stuff.

Again, I'm not looking to make any profit out of this. Luckily, it doesn't cost me anything to create the app since the programming software is free-I am doing it as a way to raise money for non-profit organizations as well as making things more convenient.

I will start coding as soon as I get my computer back.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would definitely buy this app!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

As long as it was on the Android Google Play Store id buy it.
Buddy

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd consider putting a language choice on there so it could spread beyond america


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

the calling feature would definitely sale me. i hope this really becomes an actual app. good luck


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

dendrobateslover, I think this sounds like a great idea. I would personally buy it for sure! It's always going to be niche interest and sales, but as you said; if it's just something you'd like to see out there and not interested in making money.

I design UI & UX (user interface & 'user experience') for smartphone & tablet apps for a living, here in London. If you ever want to run anything by me or need anything graphical asset wise - get in contact.

Also, providing there are no issues around the copywrite, it would be interesting to see whether you could do anything with the flickr API? e.g links below. There's some nice images for reference on flickr.

Flickriver

FlickrHiveMind


Best of luck.
R


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

This would great for windows phones as well


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great idea. I myself would live to have an app like this. A+ for your brainstorming.


----------

